# Do you wear what you shoot?



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I know it sounds a little funny, but do you wear what you shoot. I mean, if you are a hoyt shooter or whatever do you wear houyt shirts or hoyt hats which goes the same for other shooters like mathews, bowtech, etc.. I wear Mathews hats, Easton hats, Mathews shirts and bowhunter hats and shirts, I let people know, "hey, I'm a bowhunter and I shoot a Mathews". So, what about all you guys?


----------



## Hoyt_Hunter89 (Mar 26, 2010)

I try to.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Most of the time I do. I got a couple shooter shirts and some other hoyt apparel. I would have some mathews stuff, but it costs too much/or I can't get it


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

When it warms up I will wear my Athens shooter shirts to shoots. But for school and things like that I have a couple Mathews shirts that I wear, and other shirts from random shoots Ive been at. I like the Mathews shirts because they have a local shop logo on the back that has a deer skull on it so people know that its gestured towards hunting. Most people are not going to know the difference between one company or the other, so if it gets the point across that its about archery or hunting I don't care what company it is. I wear my Athens hat everyday though


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I wear my school shirts but soon ill have some shooter shirts from my sponsers.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

I wear whatever the heck I want to dont believe shooter shirts will make me shoot any better


----------



## jkirk08 (Mar 28, 2010)

its not about thinking you shoot better when you wear these clothes it is about having respect for the company you are representing and having a little bit of class. look at any true shooter do you see them just wearing whatever they want. not at any big shoots you dont because they have class!!!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah i wear mathews stuff 
my hat every day
it is kind of hard to get mathews stuff aroud here


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah i am always wearing a mathews shirt to shoots, mostly my monster shirt


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a Hoyt hat and a hoodie that I wear.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I wear bowtech shirts and diamond hats


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> When it warms up I will wear my Athens shooter shirts to shoots. But for school and things like that I have a couple Mathews shirts that I wear, and other shirts from random shoots Ive been at. I like the Mathews shirts because they have a local shop logo on the back that has a deer skull on it so people know that its gestured towards hunting. Most people are not going to know the difference between one company or the other, so if it gets the point across that its about archery or hunting I don't care what company it is. I wear my Athens hat everyday though


I have a grey Mathews shirt that has the archery shop's logo on the back of it from wher we got it. Also the same with the hats, the shirt/hat combo isn't really a bad price, you get both of them here for $20 in all and each one has the archery shop's name on the back of it and the shirt has it's logo on the back. I usually always wear one of my four or five mathews hats and sometimes my easton hat, I let people know what I shoot.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I wear hats and tee shirts. I have a mathews and magnus shirt and 2 mathews hats, a magnus hat, a muzzy hat (yeah, i wear a muzzy hat and shoot magnus...lol), a gander mt. hat and a bowhunter hat. I want to get some more shirts and i might get an HHA hat.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

I usually wear my shooter shirt to the bigger shoots, and a Bohning, Grim Reaper, or Hoyt shirt to the smaller shoots.


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

yeah I wear my local shop shirt that I shoot for and have my patches on it too and every shoot I switch hats. I believe that it won't make me shoot better but look better.......jk.......its all respect to me as the company is kind enough to go out of their way to sponsor me the least I can do is represent their company in a positive manner and help market their items. Why have a shooter shirt or a regular shirt thats a name brand when you don't shoot for them or enjoy their products. Always be honest and respectfull and represent what you like and enjoy.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

woodlawnhunter said:


> yeah I wear my local shop shirt that I shoot for and have my patches on it too and every shoot I switch hats. I believe that it won't make me shoot better but look better.......jk.......its all respect to me as the company is kind enough to go out of their way to sponsor me the least I can do is represent their company in a positive manner and help market their items. Why have a shooter shirt or a regular shirt thats a name brand when you don't shoot for them or enjoy their products. Always be honest and respectfull and represent what you like and enjoy.


That's really good speaking there, +1 to that!


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

Blood said:


> I wear whatever the heck I want to dont believe shooter shirts will make me shoot any better


same here but i would have put it in less words


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i wear my pse hat and some mossy oak logo shirts


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wear my shooter shirts from martin and martin hats or vanetec hats.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i want the yellow mathews shirt but it is $100:jaw:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> i want the yellow mathews shirt but it is $100:jaw:


Ya, it's a lot of $$$


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wear my shooter shirt at most shoots just to show respect for the company that i shoot for and advertise their products.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I wear my hoyt hat sometimes when I shoot.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i never wear hats (unless im turkey hunting) i dont have any hunting/ bow brand shirts ethier.

why idc. just dont like most of the bow brand shirts out there.


----------



## deadzonehunter (Apr 5, 2010)

*i want to but i havnt seen any clothing for sale*

I shoot the new deadzone 32 by svl (limbsaver) and there isnt any hats or anything unfortunatly i want hats and all that kind of stuff because i like to support and advertise what i use


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to wear the Matthew apparel but it’s so expensive.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes. They give me the shirt and they expect me to wear it and it makes me look more professional.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

I have some shirts from the local 3D range and shop, and I'd like to get a Mathews hat sometime.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Questie said:


> I have some shirts from the local 3D range and shop, and I'd like to get a Mathews hat sometime.


You can get some of them pretty cheap, most of them are under $20, and they have the hat & shirt combo usually for $20 as well.


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

Heck no I don't. I'm a city boy, not some ******* :wave:


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I need a hoyt shirt.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I wear my PSE polo for shoots and shows and then I wear either my PSE hat or my hips targets hat most of the time. Other than shoots I might wear my IBO, hips, or R100 shirt to school.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i wear bear.

haha 

2 bear hats, a hoodie, a couple of shirts...


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I wear my BowTech shirts or my Bass and Bucks shirts.


----------



## apex hunter (Feb 18, 2007)

i always were my sponser shirt even to small ones. Thats where it helps the most to get more to the bigger shoots and sell products


----------

